
Travel activity platform GetYourGuide raises 500M€ Series E led by Softbank - ylere
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/28/report-travel-activity-platform-getyourguide-raised-e500m-led-by-softbank-at-e1-6b-valuation/
======
ylere
Interestingly, Softbank invested 200M$ into their largest competitor (Klook)
just 2 weeks ago [0]. Seems to be in line with Vision Funds/Sons strategy of
investing into several players in the same market at the same time [1]. I
guess the long term goal is to become the middleman/facilitator for a large
percentage of all "travel experiences" that were previously booked directly or
just paid in cash at the venue. Still, that's a crazy amount of money to
invest into growth (how?) and the increased valuation will make a
"traditional" exit impossible (for now).

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/08/klook-
raises-225m/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/08/klook-raises-225m/) [1]
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90285552/the-most-powerful-
perso...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90285552/the-most-powerful-person-in-
silicon-valley)

